# Sync Creative Cloud Lightroom mobile collections to specific devices



## GaoLu (Jun 28, 2015)

I want to be able to sync some Lightroom Mobile collections, but not all collections, to specific IOS devices.  I am using 2 iPhones and 2 iPads.  Other than syncing to separate catalogs, is this possible?  

Example:
I want iPad#1 to sync to a PC-based Lightroom Mobile Collection called iPad#1.
I want iPhone#1 to sync to a PC-based Lightroom Mobile Collection called iPhone#1.

I don't want the iPad#1 collection to sync to the iPhone#1 phone or vice versa. Is there a way to sync a specific collection only to a specific device?

I can't seem to find an answer and hope someone here knows. I hope it's not too confusing.  Thanks.


[I hope this is not a duplicate post.  I am new here and might have goofed up my first post.]


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I can't think of any way to do what you want.....it's generally an "all or nothing" approach as far as I can see. You can't even use the second catalog method, as you can only sync through one catalog.....if you change to sync via a second catalog, everything synced via the first catalog will be removed from all synced iDevices.

The only thing you can do is not enable offline editing on the collections that you don't want on a specific device.....the collection thumbs still sync, but not the full smart preview if you don't enable for offline editing.


----------



## GaoLu (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks, Jim.  I was afraid of that.  I appreciate your response.


----------

